# [ebuild] erreur dosym (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

J'essai de créer un ebuild pour un projet c++/libtool. Lors de l'appel de la méthode src_install(), j'utilise la fonction dosym.

Lors de l'exécution du processus, j'obtien l'erreur suivnante :

```
 * QA Notice: liblog4cplus-1.0.4.la appears to contain PORTAGE_TMPDIR paths

 * ERROR: dev-libs/log4cplus-1.0.4-r1 failed:

 *   soiled libtool library files found
```

Comment puis-je resoudre ce problème ?

Merci.Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Mon Apr 04, 2011 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai corrigé ce problème en mettant à jour le contenu ${D}.

----------

